# About to build a humidor for my safe... Looking for input!



## TrmptPlyr (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi All,
So to house my growing collection I have three humidors stashed throughout the house. I have a huge safe in my office with a pretty much unused section for storing rifles (which I no longer own). I've been toying with the idea of building a cabinet style humidor to go on that side of the safe. Below is a first attempt at designing it in sketchup, and the second pic is a sheet of 1/4" MDF with the elevation drawn for scale in the safe. Has anyone on here built anything similar? Does anyone have any design suggestions?

The sketchup model:








And the mockup of the elevation:


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

If you are going to keep anything else in the safe, particularly firearms I would suggest against it. Of course the cigars need the humidity but any leaking of humiity from the humidor would be terrible for the guns causing rust very quickly. It's a space saving thought but I would also think about the trouble to access the cigars having to open the safe first each time, etc... If you were going to try keeping both and think the humidor would be sealed well enough you still would need a heating rod to burn off any humidity in the safe to protect the guns which I believe might keep the temperature too high for the cigars.

Just my opinion as a gun and cigar guy


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I have read threads on this before and remember
them saying that the metal responded to fast to temperature
fluctuations.
If the seal is good
NO Guns
and constant room temp,,,go for it


----------



## TrmptPlyr (Nov 17, 2011)

Bill,
I only have a couple handguns (none of which are operational, they're ones that have been in the family for a while....) Those will likely be put in wall hanging display cabinets in my office... As for leakage, I don't think any will accumulate being in Las Vegas... Our average humidity here is in the mid teens...

I'll post a little better view of the sketchup model with my idea for evenly humidifying the whole cabinet a bit later this evening.


----------



## TrmptPlyr (Nov 17, 2011)

So I spent a little more time in sketchup and this is what I have so far... the interior side walls will actually be 1/4 spanish cedar false walls that are slotted on both sides of the cabinet at each shelf location. In the bottom chamber that will house something like a Le Veil DCH-55 humidifier, there will be a spot for 4 fans total (2 on each side)....








Here's a view with the face frame and humidifier enclosure panel/hygrometer panel removed so you can see more of a cross section with my idea on how the air circulation will work... You'll notice there's about a 1/2" air gap between the interior spanish cedar walls and the exterior walls of the cabinet, this will act as a sort of air duct to help the humidified air reach all levels in the cabinet.








Any input would be appreciated...


----------

